# COD5 beta,not impressed.



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i know its a beta,i know maybe im just to use to hardcore team deathmatch and its unforgivable mistake kill,BUT.i have had the beta since monday and its infuriating.the game is already rife with turbo cheats,people strolling "Underneath" the map and the accuracy of the guns is either outrageous or you might as well be using a bloody catapult against a machine gun lol.i didnt think going back to ww2 would help (even though i like the inclusion of tanks etc) and imho i am right.i have tried to like it but going by beta`s, COD4 pisses all over cod 5 beta,in a big way.

i was playing "roundhouse" in a tank and was pumping shell after shell into a sniper nest only for it to not only not kill him but when i was taken out by the bazookas the cheeky ******* sniped me lol.i wasnt laughing at the time however.the dogs are a fantastic inclusion though and really are the best thing about the beta at the minute.another grumble (although not exclusively cod5`s problem) is spawn camping or poor spawn placement.now,i know with people running around the map etc it must be bloody hard to find a good place to spawn but a 10 second or even 5 second invincible shield so you could atleast run off and find a place to get away isnt to much to ask surely


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

this on the ps3? or 360?


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ohh no not what i like to hear, have you played any of treyarchs other stuff (COD3) the difference in gameplay are quite obvious and takes some getting used to, also tell me about the dogs is there a perk so like when you get 10 kills you release the hounds on the enermy cool! my freind suggested that as a cod4 perk but as we all know they never did it.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just bought this too! 

TBH the weapons from that era would have the accuracy of a catapult in comparison to say cod4


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Just bought this too!
> 
> TBH the weapons from that era would have the accuracy of a catapult in comparison to say cod4


I thought the game wasn't out for another month?


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

probably pre order
Tom


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

im not too impressed with the new COD, i was really looking forward to this game but the beta version has made me think if to buy it or not when it comes out next month


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

can someone please explain how they have bought the game when it isnt even out?


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

steves cleenz said:


> im not too impressed with the new COD, i was really looking forward to this game but the beta version has made me think if to buy it or not when it comes out next month


What's the BETA version?

Sorry if i'm being thick!


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

its a pre-release demo that u can download off xbox live


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Griff said:


> probably pre order
> Tom


yeah, paid for mind! off the bay!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i got a beta code from eurogamer to play the demo.not played it at all today and just stuck to cod 4.i wasnt expecting the weapons to be that accurate to be honest,but there not bad at all.there is a "red dot" sight (almost) as a bonus that you get after x amount of kills.the air strikes are pretty tricky to get use to but for me (like i said it is a beta) it just feels like a step back.


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

ive got the beta, and as much as i really want to enjoy COD5, i dont. just doesnt feel right.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

hmm alot of people seem to be saying the same thing, that they arn't that impressed. I think I might stick to cod4 and see what the reviews are when people have played the full game.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Just played it and oh dear me.

Same really :-

The bad
1/ Carp respawning places - got wasted time and time again 
2/ Shocking accuracy on the weapons
3/ Same as above got sniped whilst shelling the ****e out of a sniper position
4/ Map cheaters

The good
1/ The dogs are fantastic !

I'll stick to COD4


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

wrx man said:


> Just played it and oh dear me.
> 
> Same really :-
> 
> ...


did you play hardcore or normal team deathmatch ? i found hardcore to give me a better appreciation of the game but the respawning is awfull sometimes.why the cant give you a 5 or 10 second grace period to run away instead of just getting shot is beyond me.


----------



## reefer110 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not holding out high hopes for this after the sh!te effort they made on COD3....Cant see that I'll be wasting my hard earned, rather spend 40 quid on detailing kit


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Oddly enough my pre order was cancelled and money refunded, apparently a stock of cod5 has been stolen! 

After buying some dross recently (farcry 2 and Midnight club los angles) I will hold fire and wait for a review!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

What's Midnight Club like Mark?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

beardboy said:


> What's Midnight Club like Mark?


Its on the bay if your quick A little 'chav' for my liking a bit fast and furious style, stunning graphics mind but almost no one online!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Can't be splashing out even more on games this month - upto £120 already! :lol:

I tried a Midnight Club game a few years back and was unimpressed - not touched one since.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

silverback said:


> did you play hardcore or normal team deathmatch ? i found hardcore to give me a better appreciation of the game but the respawning is awfull sometimes.why the cant give you a 5 or 10 second grace period to run away instead of just getting shot is beyond me.


Hardcore team deathmatch mate...

I really like the dogs though- fantastic graphics and if playing on a surround sound 42"plasma

You can hear them coming but you just dont know when and it is very weird being a bit nervous of a game lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

agree with what everyone is saying.... i'm just not as taken with cod5....

i really think i'll be sticking with cod4 - lets home they release a couple of new maps and weapons.....


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

beardboy said:


> Can't be splashing out even more on games this month - upto £120 already! :lol:
> 
> I tried a Midnight Club game a few years back and was unimpressed - not touched one since.


What titles did you get Mark?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got EndWar, GoW2 and also NFS: Undercover all coming! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

well ive just ordered it for the pc from play.com at 29.99, currently installing reloadeds game until i receive it


----------

